# *WARNING*  Graphic Content ~ Knife & Kukri Attack Caught On Tape



## mmiller (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1178166280/Machete_Wielding_Robbers_Leave_a_Clerk_for_Dead


----------



## Lisa (Jun 3, 2007)

I have added a *WARNING* the the title of the thread, as the video is very graphic.

Lisa Deneka
MT Assist. Admin.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2007)

Man that was shocking


----------



## Nobody (Jun 3, 2007)

I did not see anything!  it was just three guys standing and talking than there was nothing.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

Nobody said:


> I did not see anything!  it was just three guys standing and talking than there was nothing.



It took a long time to load and I got that too. So, I downloaded it instead and watched it later. It's hard to follow but quite scary. I'll say this: To all who say a single cut ends the fight, here's solid evidence to the contrary! This man kept going.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 4, 2007)

It's amazing what the adrenaline dump in a situation like that can allow you to do.  I own a kukri and that is a HEAVY blade.  Just the blunt force trauma of one of those is bad, let alone the way the curve of the blade aids the cut.


----------



## stickmaster2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, I watched this clip a few days ago from a different source. It just shows how quickly you will pass out from blood loss. I really hope that help got there in time and saved the poor guy. But wow, he put up a good fight and didn't get fazed by the amount of blood he was loosing, that an adrenaline bonus, the only downside is that with all that running through your system, you bleed quicker too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> It's amazing what the adrenaline dump in a situation like that can allow you to do.  I own a kukri and that is a HEAVY blade.  Just the blunt force trauma of one of those is bad, let alone the way the curve of the blade aids the cut.


Well that's exactly what it's designed to do. It's a well designed blade.

As the caption above the video read it's better to give the guys what they want... money is easier to replace your blood isn't. 
Understandably that if this guy is one of those unfortunate store owners who gets robbed continually that he'd be sick of tired of just "handing over the money without a fight..." but it still put him in a bad position when there's two robbers and they're far enough apart from each other that you can't focus on what one is doing when you're dealing with the other. Likewise being in a "corner" the way he was behind the counter put him at an extreme disadvantage. Yes, he's to be admired for fighting back and possibly hurting at least one of his assailants. I was kinda expecting the two to come walking back in... leaving long enough for their wounds to take effect on the store-owner (?) or employee as it were. But then again it probably wasn't a silent robbery anyway. 
It _is_ hoped that the man survived and managed to call for help before collapsing and that help did indeed arrive. If rushed to the hospital fast enough even major blood loss could be saved with massive amounts of plasma and transfusions. 

To me it wasn't that graphic (probably because I've seen worse and some of that was in real-life). But the warning is appreciated. A good video to remind us of what *NOT* to do when confronted by two blade wielding assailants.


----------

